# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  AutorPlayerExpress logiciel pour crer des application sur CD

## vedoca

Bonjour;


ce logiciel nous permet de crer des interface d'application sur CD

si quelqu'un  dj travailler avec se logiciel j'aimerai bien qu'il me donne quelque ides ou vous pouvez dire des initiation sinon si vous pouvez m'orienter vers une documentation simple est dtaller.
merci beaucoup.

----------

